# Which Book by Clark should I read first?



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 2, 2006)

_A Christian View of Men and Things_

or 

_Thales to Dewey_

?


----------



## crhoades (Sep 2, 2006)

_A Christian Theory of Knowledge_. No wait that's by Van Til..

I'd go with a Christian View of Men and Things.


----------



## tewilder (Sep 2, 2006)

It depends. Do you want exposure to Clark's best thinking, or do you want an introduction to his particular distinctive position?

In the former case read Karl Barth's Theological Method.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> _A Christian View of Men and Things_
> 
> or
> ...



Between those two, start with _A Christian View of Men and Things_. It is Vol. 1 of the Works of Gordon H. Clark and I think _Thales to Dewey_ is Vol. 2.


----------



## panicbird (Sep 2, 2006)

_Caspar Olevian and the Substance of the Covenant_

Oh, wait. Wrong Clark. :bigsmile:


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback everyone!

I am not really looking to study Clark so much as Philosophy in general which must include Clark in my opinion (I do not call myself a firm Clarkian, but appreciate Clark's works). I thought Clark's _A Christian View of Men and Things_ may be a good place to start as an introduction, but then as Paul has said, _Thales to Dewey_ will give a firm basis to understand the rest of Clark's works. 

I just acquired these two books and am eager to dive into them. But the great quandary is: which one first? 

Life is so tough at times


----------



## MW (Sep 3, 2006)

Something slightly different -- try reading A Christian View with the Fetschrift. That way you can examine the criticisms while the ideas are still fresh in your mind.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panicbird_
> _Caspar Olevian and the Substance of the Covenant_....



Not disinterestedly he says, "Amen." 

rsc


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 6, 2006)

I suggest reading Crampton's "The Scripturalism of Gordon H. Clark" as a good intro to Clark's thinking. Crampton quotes GHC profusely throughout the book as he addresses his views. It's also a very short book and can be read quickly. Clark's "Intro. to Christian Philosophy" is also a good intro to his thought 
Jim


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim Snyder_
> Clark's "Intro. to Christian Philosophy" is also a good intro to his thought
> Jim


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> I am not really looking to study Clark so much as Philosophy in general...


----------



## MW (Sep 6, 2006)

Then definitely Thales to Dewey. Though I would begin with Nash's Life's Ultimate Questions.


----------

